# How do 1500 handle plowing



## 02Chevy (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a 02 Chevy 1500 regular cab short bed and I was wondering how good they push snow. Also I was looking at a Western plow for it because every one I ask about Meyers just has bad things to say. This is my first year snowplowing for the company I work for and was going to try to get my own accounts for next year.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

JGLandscaping on here as a 96 1500 extended cab that he has plowed with since he got the truck, plows great for him, i may be buying it from him later this year, just my .02


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Take a look.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19040khttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=14008
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=13636


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I have a 2000 Chev Silverado 1/2 ton that does just fine. The plow is a Blizzard 760LT (made for 1/2 tons) and does the job just fine.

Buck


----------



## btrussell (Oct 16, 2004)

*Go for it*

I'd say go for it that is considering you have no warranty left on your truck. If you are still under warranty then hanging a plow may void it due to the GVWR. Look on your door to see what your front weight rating is and then look at the suggested weight ratings for the plows or talk to your dealer (plow dealer) about it. I have an 89 chevy long bed and I almos went with meyers and they clearly didn't want my business. Due to the weight rating the guy told me he could sell me the plow but they would not install it and that it would void the warranty of the plow. Then I found a western dealer and they did the install and were goiing to put timbrens on my truck but my bump stop brackets were too rusty so they just turned up the t bars and down the road i went, warranty and all. So a 7'6" would be fine on your truck just be careful about the warranty on your truck unless you happen to have the plow prep package(not sure if it comes on half tons). That's just my advice. Also if you are worried about weight you could always go for a lighter plow like a light duty western or a snowway but i guess it depends on how much plowing you will be doing. Good luck on what ever you decide!
Brian


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

This was my first year plowing with my 02 reg cab 1500 and let me tell you it was great! I wish it had a trans temp gauge, but I'll be adding that shortly (parts are on order). Be smart about how you plow and don't "beat" on it and it will give many years of service.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Reg cab short bed would be an AWESOME combo! Great for small driveways and tight quarters.

A nice 8' plow and some Timbren's up front. Add a bit of rear balast and your set!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think an 8' might be a little too big. I would stay with 7.5' and under IMO.


----------



## harleyrider67 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey 02chevy,

I'd say go for it also. My 1500 Ram does a super job, no problems at all. 

I would say a 7-6 plow will do the job just fine I would maybe steer clear of the 8 footer. I had timbrens installed and I add around 600# for ballast and the truck plows like a champ. My BOSS dealer had no problem installing the 7-6 for me, he gave me name of others that had the same setup as I do and I checked with a few of them first and they were all satisfied so I went for it. Not sorry at all. As for the warranty, I am on good terms with the Service Manager at my local dealership and he told me that he would help me out if a problem were to occur.....

Good luck, I think the reg.cab short box is an awesome combo, have fun with your plowing....


----------



## 02Chevy (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks Eveyone
I do have timbrens in front and rear and hellwig helper springs in rear so waight is no problem. As about my warranty thats been gone for a while. So I will be saving my pennies for a plow for next year.


----------



## rico (Sep 5, 2003)

I have an 02 regular cab short bed 1500 with the plow package. Chevy did offer it back then. I have a 7.5 Western Unimount pro. It does well on driveways. Definetly no design well for lots. Just remember to get some ballast for the rear. They need it. Hopefully you changed tires, those Steeltex stink in the snow. The timberns made a hugh difference.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

First Time Out said:


> I think an 8' might be a little too big. I would stay with 7.5' and under IMO.


Just remember, an 8' plow is only 30-50lbs (depending on brand) heavier than a 7'6" plow.

A 7'6" plow at full angle barely clears the front track width of these full size trucks.


----------



## 02Chevy (Feb 24, 2006)

rico

Yea I got rid of those tires I have firestone mud terrain now


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

TLS said:


> Just remember, an 8' plow is only 30-50lbs (depending on brand) heavier than a 7'6" plow.
> 
> A 7'6" plow at full angle barely clears the front track width of these full size trucks.


True, it does depend on the brand. My 7.5' Fisher clears my front width pretty well, but I do not have too many tight spots to have to work around. I saw a 1500 with an 8' poly and it seemed to sag quite a bit even with Timbrens. Ahh man... now you got me thinking of putting an 8 footer on my truck! payup


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

First Time Out said:


> True, it does depend on the brand. My 7.5' Fisher clears my front width pretty well, but I do not have too many tight spots to have to work around. I saw a 1500 with an 8' poly and it seemed to sag quite a bit even with Timbrens. Ahh man... now you got me thinking of putting an 8 footer on my truck! payup


Heck, you have one of the lightest 7'6" plows out there. You could go a LOT heavier and still be fine. Yours weighs in at only 487lbs. At least thats what my Fisher brochure states.

For a 1/2ton, I'd suggest keeping your plow weight under 800lbs. But make sure you use proper balast.

A poly plow, depending on the manufacturer, can get pretty heavy. I'd stay away from poly on a 1/2 ton.

Or you could just go with wings to get the extra width.

In any event, in pains me to see all those 7'6" plows out there barely covering their track width.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

TLS said:


> Heck, you have one of the lightest 7'6" plows out there. You could go a LOT heavier and still be fine. Yours weighs in at only 487lbs. At least thats what my Fisher brochure states.


Yup, you are right. Never really though of going bigger, but don't really NEED it. I just love this setup as far as 1/2 tons go. It is so much better than I ever would have thought.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

get a 8" for sure, Just got into plowin this year and put a 8' arctic poly which is heavier than steel on my 06 1500 silverado. Some guy's say it's a little much for the truck. When lookin at the brochures a 8' only weighs no more than 50 pounds and 50 pounds will not make or break the truck. I think 8' is still too small. Can't even plow around corners without the back tires poppin the curb. Can't even think how you would plow with a 7'6 without kissin your mirrors goodbye.I run about 1300 pounds of ballest in the back behind the axle, 14 bags of 40KG salt and the truck feels good. After the first 2 lots when the salt is gone then with no ballest a 1500 will need some help in the front, I think my back tires practially come off the ground going over bumps but they I fly back to the shop and grab more salt.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Arctic only makes the 8ft, 96" poly plow in the Heavy duty model, Complete Weight is #650.http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/Tsnowplow.htm

So, lets see how much your making your 1500 carry.

Enter your weight # let's use #200 lbs for your self, o.k.

200--------------you
650--------------plow
1300--------------counter weight
+ 250-------------- miscellaneous gear and a full tank of fuel
---------------------------
2300lbs conservatively... in a 1/2 ton no problems:salute:


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

thats what i was going to get after i crashed my sonoma nd got my s10...i ploiw in an s10/sonoma and have for two years now...i say buy the snoway mt26 or a western and get out there...some guys will say no...but i have 1/3 the money they do into equipt. and still make as much as them..and will be out runnin jst as long...good luck with it

try to get something now cheap since its end of the season

cheers


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Another 1500 rider*

:waving: All,
I push with an 01' Dodge Ram 1500 shortbed, I have no problems. My plow is a 7'6" Western standard. I picked up a Snow Ex tailgate spreader. Also I added a set of Timberns just for a litte extra. The guy that I sub for says " When your down with that I want to buy it! " Anyone daring enough to put a V-box in a 1500?

Pale Rider


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

This is an older 8' Pro conventional on my k1500. I bought it used as a 7 1/2 footer, but the guy was apparently off with his tape. Timbrens on the front, and about 450 lbs of ballast, and even with the wings it doesn't seem to sag too much. Would have prefered a 3/4 ton, but lack of $$$ means you use what you have. Pushes well.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> Arctic only makes the 8ft, 96" poly plow in the Heavy duty model, Complete Weight is #650.http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/Tsnowplow.htm
> 
> So, lets see how much your making your 1500 carry.
> 
> ...


It is not the total weight you have to worry about it is the front axle weight... just make sure you do not exceeded it with the truck fully loaded(plow in the up position, ballast, and what ever you are going to have in the truck when plowing)


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> Arctic only makes the 8ft, 96" poly plow in the Heavy duty model, Complete Weight is #650.http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/Tsnowplow.htm
> 
> So, lets see how much your making your 1500 carry.
> 
> ...


plus about anothher 50-100 pounds for the harness, which is not much. But with no ballest it is alot for the front end. I would say about 65% of all the guys around here have 1500


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

A buddy of mine is running a 8'6" poly Arctic on his 99 Tahoe. He has run this since new. He has a driver in this truck. Now he is driving a 05 Avalanche with a 860 Speedwing. He had to modify the mount because they only make a 760 speedwing for the 1/2 tons.

In the Tahoe the only major repair was the rear end.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

I just got a 2000 GMC 1500 reg cab short bed and plan on putting a Fisher 7 1/2 RD series on it, I know at least 4 people who have reg cab short bed trucks 2 have western 7 1/2 ultramounts one has a 8ft western pro plow and the other has a fisher RD. All of them seem to have no problem plowing with the trucks and they all like their setups.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I just feel that 7.5's are _just_ barely wide enough.

8 footers work so well on fullsize trucks, it makes me wonder why 7.5's are so popular?


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

TLS said:


> I just feel that 7.5's are _just_8 footers work so well on fullsize trucks, it makes me wonder why 7.5's are so popular?


I am sure some of the popularity is the fact that some places you need the 7.5' blade because an 8' is just too wide... like some bank drive thus for example. Also most people feel that it is only 3 inches on each side so why sould I pay the extra $$$ for that little bit.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

That truck should be a good pusher. I have the 7.5RD on my truck. A little heavy, but it pushes great. The Blizzard 760lt and the Western are little lighter and should be just fine.


----------



## 02Chevy (Feb 24, 2006)

This is a question for anyone that has a western pro does your truck ever over heat or have any problems?


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

Mine had a tendency to overheat a little for awhile. Determined it was a thermostat problem. I run the blade as low as I reasonably can and it is fine.


----------



## btrussell (Oct 16, 2004)

*Yes*

02 chevy, My truck does tend to over heat with the plow on and I try to run with it low but it doesn't stop it 100%. I've been thinking of trying to make an air scoop to redirect the air to the radiator. I looked at the scoop blizard makes for their plows and was considering something like that. I have heard you can adjust the spring on the fan clutch to help pull more air through but i haven't tried it. If anyone has a solution to the problem Id like to know. Also I try not to drive over 45 mph.
Brian


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

btrussell said:


> 02 chevy, My truck does tend to over heat with the plow on and I try to run with it low but it doesn't stop it 100%. I've been thinking of trying to make an air scoop to redirect the air to the radiator. I looked at the scoop blizard makes for their plows and was considering something like that. I have heard you can adjust the spring on the fan clutch to help pull more air through but i haven't tried it. If anyone has a solution to the problem Id like to know. Also I try not to drive over 45 mph.
> Brian


Get a H.D. fan clutch from a dealer for snow plowing. Don't get it from a parts store as their H Duty don't cut it. It's expensive $200+ but works better then all other band aid fixes.


----------



## 02Chevy (Feb 24, 2006)

Does over heating just happen with the Westerns because they are so tall? Where I work now they all have Meyers and the truck I drive doesn’t over heat. I have been doing some research on Meyers and Western I like Western a lot but my Meyers dealer is closer and if there is more over heating with Western I mite get Meyers for my truck to help it last longer.


----------



## 94halftonchevy (Mar 12, 2006)

*i got some bad news for 1/2 tons*

Alright 02chevy this might be my first post but bare with me. I've got a 94 K1500 automatic with 350, 7'-6'' standard western unimount. When i bought the truck 2 years ago the radiator blew in like a month. I put a new 6.o radiator in it and itruns cool all day long. When I run I fully angle the blade to allow more air threw the radiator. I must want you tho it is a half ton so be gentle. I learned the hard way remember like a month ago when we got that snow storm in the northeast I blew my tranny and my rear. Now appox $4500 later I installed a tranny cooler. Protect your investment, don't do anything to bigger then a small parking lot or better yet stick to driveways, and remember to plow with the storm so your not trying to push a foot of heavy wet snow. If you use common sense and good judgement you'll be in the clear.


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

02Chevy said:


> This is a question for anyone that has a western pro does your truck ever over heat or have any problems?


Yes, to your answer of over heating if I drive with the Pro + in the straight mode, I have found that angleing it off the the passengers side does the trick and I don't encounter the problem any longer......after changing thermostat and checking water pump out thoroughly.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

ahh ya ...weve got a GMC sierra 1500 4X4 witht eh 7.5 fisher MM....id say it works just fine, its got its own route of 30 + accoutns, and last season here on the north shore (mass) that truck plowed 17 snow events, 6 of them where +10 inches and one was 40 inches, truck did fine!!!!!!!!just rember though, it is a small truck to be commercially plowing...make sure you baby it and if you arent running it make sure you have a somone in ther that isnt going to beat it up, my brother runs that truck and he doesnt screw around wiht it, he babys it, if he needs help stacking and pushing back piles he calls me in with the 1 ton diesel !!!!! FORD THAT IS!!!!!but id put nothing on it except a fisher!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

If your intrested my Blizzard 760LT will probaby be up for sale soon. I bought it last Sept. and it doesnt have much use with the winter we had.


----------



## chevyplowboy (Jan 25, 2006)

*1500*

I have a 98 1500 plow truck ext cab short bed with a Myer 7'5 i raised the front torsion bars alittle and new heavier front shocks. Plows great and dosnt squat. Great plow truck


----------

